

Ask HN: Best Cheap web hosting - ImprovedSilence

I'm just getting into building my first website, and possibly a web app is in the works too.  What out there are some user recommended hosting services, something cheap where I can learn some basics of web hosting, and just get a site or two up with a little database.  Thanks.
======
davidcrow
Dreamhost <http://dreamhost.com/>

Amazon AWS Free Tier <http://aws.amazon.com/free/>

Heroku Single/Free Web Dyno <http://www.heroku.com/>

AppEngine [http://www.labnol.org/internet/host-website-on-google-app-
en...](http://www.labnol.org/internet/host-website-on-google-app-
engine/18801/)

Lots of free to very inexpensive solutions that let you build on modern
infrastructure.

~~~
sejje
Second dreamhost. I like them a lot.

------
tstegart
I'm not sure about the database part, but for static hosting we use
NearlyFreeSpeech.net (<https://www.nearlyfreespeech.net/>), its a pay as you
go service. Pretty perfect for when you don't know for sure what you'll need.
You might want to check them out and read about what else they offer to see if
it fits your need. I've been really happy so far.

------
beatpanda
I've had a great experience so far with WebFaction: <http://webfaction.com>

~~~
jjude
I second webfaction too. I have been using them for more than 5 years now and
am happy with their pricing & most importantly support. They see to it that
the tickets are resolved quickly.

------
dholowiski
As long as you're looking for PHP/MySQL I've been very happy with Hostgaor for
small stuff. Pretty cheap, pretty good tech support.

------
kenrik
I have worked with Inmotion a lot, they have great customer service. And
reasonable prices for shared hosting @ About $6 a month. (I also have one of
my dedicated servers with them.)

I brought down their some of their servers once and yet they were still very
cool about the whole thing. < sarcasm >Who knew 10,000 concurrent connections
could bring down a server </sarcasm> (Yes it was intentional, but no I was not
doing anything "really bad")

